# At Last - North West Meet - Go Karting... Cancelled.



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Just putting the feelers out at the moment, but was thinking about organising a go-karting session at Pole Position in Bradford.

Anyone up for this?

We could even invite people over from the East and have a West VS East battle if we get the numbers.

Prizes will be given out for the team that wins as well as something for the fastest lap on the day.

It would be on a Sunday, probably in the middle of March, and I can arrange us to have a buffet at the venue too after the racing.

It normally costs between Â£20 - Â£40 per head, depending on how many we get.

If you would be interested, let me know and I can put some dates together.

*UPDATE
****************************

It has now been booked for Sunday *6th March 2005 @ 14:00*.

1 and half hours endurance race in teams of 2 people. Trophies for the top 3 teams and a couple of beers for the fastest lap of the session. 

Afterwards there is a Hot & Spicy food spread included in the price, and a bar (not included in the price... sorry!) so we can have a few beers... (After the race!!  )

Total Cost per person is *Â£28*. I need your deposit of Â£10 by the 11th Feb.

You can pay via PayPal to [email protected] or send me a PM for my address for a cheque.

If you want to bring a couple of friends, they are more than welcome, as we need a few more numbers. I will be bringing a few anyway.

Here's a link to Pole Position's website: (We are at the Bradford circuit) http://www.polepositionindoorkarting.co.uk/

*
****************************

*List so far:*
MikeyB - *PAID*
BMX
jameslunn
EDZ26
r14n
tinman
Andy
Steve - *DEPOSIT PAID*
Woody
Rick
Jan - *DEPOSIT PAID*


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

mikey can you decide what sig pic your gonna have please. btw im up for a go cart challange.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

can you involve a pub at some point , before or after , as im an alkee 8)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Would you believe it, there is a bar in the Karting venue! So you can have a beer with the curry buffet!

I know I can't keep the same sig for longer than a month! Sorry!


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

I live in Leeds and am up for it. Poleposition is a nice circuit and good laugh. Let me know when and where!

Cheers

James


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

the last time i went karting i crashed and snapped the front wheel off one kart, then they gave me another and i sheared the rear axel.  the last time i went dirt jumpin on my BMX i broke both arms


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Count me in for this, i have a knack for karting for some reason :roll: , when are you thinking about doing this mikey?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

bmx said:


> the last time i went karting i crashed and snapped the front wheel off one kart, then they gave me another and i sheared the rear axel.  the last time i went dirt jumpin on my BMX i broke both arms


Top Bombing! I'll make sure you stay away from me then! :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Sunday 6th March?


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

just looked mate away this weekend and sun 20th too all weekend  
vern


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Mikey B, would like to attend with the East YERKSHIRE crew! but sadly due a recent back operation im unable to KART!, 

I would of come over to spectate and join in after but sadly im at work! 

I would still be up for a drive and meet in the near future!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cheers Mike!

Would any other date suit you? (I know you would be spectating, but would be nice to meet some of the Easter lot!)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mikey, have they moved Bradford ? North-West ?

Anyhow, book me as a provisional for this.

Will try and get Jonathan (Mosschops) to come along as well.
( and will be able to re-live the last corner overtake incident again )

Will this be a Le-mans style (in teams) 
or a GP style, practice / heats / final.?

Ian.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice one Ian, I've added you.

Not sure on the format yet, but will probably go Le-mans style as you will get more track time.


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Mikey, Should be game for this, let my know when you have firmed up dates, numbers and type of race etc.

Gez


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

OK Gez, I'll add you onto the list just for numbers.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone else up for this? Your welcome to bring your friends and family.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

UPDATE on PAGE 1


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Aswell as this being mothers day, its also the day i get back from snowboarding, what time does it start?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

It's booked for 14:00.

I forgot about mothers day....


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone else up for some karting, curry and beer?


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

mikey, im really stuck about what to do, as i said, i arrive back from my travels that day, i dont want to say yes, and then let you all down, although i really really want to go!!

Im finding out at the weekend whether we can come home on the earlier flight that day, so i will let you know asap,

also i have some friends who could well be interested!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Sounds good EDZ26, just let me know ASAP.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm thinking about moving this to a later date since I booked the bloody thing on Mothers day which seems to be causing people problems.

Anyone against this?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

yeh good idea mikey i didnt realise either


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Much better for me Mikey, as i said, it would have been a struggle getting from the airport to bradford in time anyway!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll cancel this for now then and will totally re-arrange it for another date. I will post it as a brand new topic.

Sorry!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

mikey how about a rolling road shoot out up north some where? one day


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Will have a word with Well Lane and let you know.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mikey, are you telling me the last 3 week-ends practising on my next door neighbours kids pedal car have all been in vein.

No, probs mate, keep hold of my cheque until you've got another date sorted.

Ian.


----------

